# Dear Mod...



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

I am not a real estate agent or broker. However, I work for a land investment company that sells land via owner financing and leases. Would you allow me to post a property for sale on here or a link to our facebook page/website? Thanks!


----------



## HTAdmin (Dec 21, 2015)

I have sent you a private message.


----------



## HomesteadXing (Jul 12, 2010)

Got it, thanks, I replied & emailed


----------

